# Yama's Hawg



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

For those of you not lucky enough to get a Yama's Hawg at Wonderfest, here's one for sale.

Since not many of these were produced, you may get lucky and get the one box with the Green Hornet model inside.

Also, a Guillotine signed by Tom Lowe is for sale, pretty steep price though.

RK


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Yama's Hawg on ebay? That's impossible - they're _priceless_, man - priceless!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Man I just bought a GITD Mummy for $42.00 two weeks ago same shape as his. The Guillotine is sweet but...ouch... expensive... I gotta win a lottery
Mcdee

PS What's a Yama's Hawg...never heard of it...any pics?


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

McDee, go to the Polarpaedia thread sticky for the Yama's Hawg history.

RK


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

mcdougall said:


> PS What's a Yama's Hawg...never heard of it...any pics?


Why it's only the Holy Grail of model kits.

Um...well, maybe it's only a box of sprue, I can't remember!?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

That has to be one of the silliest things I've ever seen.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Alrighty then... I done Edumacated myself on the Holiest of Grail kits...long ago National Lampoon did a similar article on producing toys that kids drew pictures of to Santa...hilarious to see these real toys fashioned to the exact drawings of the kids...not unlike Yama's Hawg...Man I need one of those kits for my collection...
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

My sincerest apologies to the gentelman I sniped but I had to have this particular box of sprues. Roy Kirchoff.....I owe you a beer! Some might say I have a sprue lose but this will sit well in my almost complete collection of Polar Lights kits.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

THAT WAS NO GENTLEMAN... that was me YOU sniped Ducky...Why I oughtta ... Oh well ...if you open it...you have to post pictures
Mcdee
Ps What kits do you need to complete your collection?


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> That was me YOU sniped Ducky...Why I oughtta Oh well ...if you open it...you have to post pictures
> Mcdee


Sorry McD. I am sure there will be another pop up eventually. It has been a long time since I saw one on the auction block. I am definately keeping this one sealed. There is a greater chance that there is nothing but sprues in there.
I still need the signed Guillotine kit, the gold chrome plated funny car and the rest are easily accessible. I still need some of the American Rides cars and I will have a complete set of kits.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

No problem Ducky... I only found out about its' existence yesterday and thought it would be very cool to get...but you've been waiting a lot longer for it than I... so graciously... I admit... The Best Man One :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> No problem Ducky... I only found out about its' existence yesterday and thought it would be very cool to get...but you've been waiting a lot longer for it than I... so graciously... I admit... The Best Man One :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Thanks McDee.....I know you will get one eventually now that you know of it's existence. I know another memeber on the board paid 50 bucks for his about 5 years ago. There are only about 48 of them I think. One good thing about this one is the fact that there is not really anything of any value inside of the box. That means that far fewer people are going to bid on it. It is more of a keepsake of sorts. Keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I will....and hey if anyone out there wants to part with a spare one...let me know I'm in the market...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Of course, there is the rumor that one of the "Yama Hawg" sealed boxes actually contains a treasure from Tom Lowe's personal collection - the only test shot of Aurora's proposed "Chamber of Horrors Electric Chair"...but that may be a rumor...


_I take absolutely no responsibilitty whatsoever if somebody actually opens their Yama Hawg as a result of this fraudulent post!!!_


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

at first I thought this was about the character Yama from Akira's bike. Got me wondering why they weren't starting with Tetsuo's bike.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

ChrisW said:


> Of course, there is the rumor that one of the "Yama Hawg" sealed boxes actually contains a treasure from Tom Lowe's personal collection - the only test shot of Aurora's proposed "Chamber of Horrors Electric Chair"...but that may be a rumor...


Yeah like that one is true...come on Chris...do you really think Tom would ever consider doing something like that? Sheesh! That wouldn't have stayed a rumor long....

MMM


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

That rumor will have to stay behind shrinkwrap! and I have a good feeling you are pulling my leg, Chris!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah...who would believe that  ...everyone knowsTom put the Hanging Tree prototype in that mystery box...
Mcdee


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Run right down to your local hospital and have it X-rayed


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

the Dabbler said:


> Run right down to your local hospital and have it X-rayed


ahaha....I wonder how much it will cost since I don't have insurance on that kit?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Duck Fink said:


> There is a greater chance that there is nothing but sprues in there.


And sprue is all that it is! My Mum, 'Da Queen, said that is what they stuffed the boxes with. I think it would be fun to have it X-ray'd to see exactly what parts are in there! She also told of the horrors of having to stick all of the boxes (& I think that another CS rep helped, too) with the sticky label that covers the top of the box.

Now you may think that having the Yama's Hawg is a rare thing to possess, but how about the origonal artwork they used for the cover.... _drawn by 'Da Hawg himself!!_ I have it hanging on my model room wall above my bench!
*BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!* :devil:
You can see it in the upper right-hand corner of this pic, laminated with a red boarder.
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/model stuff/bench2.jpg


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Now that's gotta be pretty cool to have! Can you show us a better pic of it?

MMM


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Yeah, man I would not mind seeing a better pic of that too. I wish that cat (Yama Hawg) was still here. He was a hoot! The news bulletins....it makes me smile just thinking about the stuff that guy posted. Cool model bench by the way, POS2


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Nothing of real value in any of the Yama's Hawg boxes....
They all contain chunks of sprue and spare parts from other kits......

Dave


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

That didn't prevent me from selling mine for a pretty decent ePrice....  Come'on it's a LEGEND!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Dave Metzner said:


> Nothing of real value in any of the Yama's Hawg boxes....
> They all contain chunks of sprue and spare parts from other kits......
> 
> Dave


 
*Yama’s Hawg*








*Yamahog: *This was to be my take-off on the number of posts that PL received daily from various model "experts" of just which kits PL should offer, why they should offer it and how successful it would be. (It was rather amazing the number of clubhouse members who were experts on which kits would sell, and what wouldn't). 
I decided to draw up a set of "plans" for a model kit, make it look like a 1st grader had drawn it up, send it in to Polar Lights and announce my expertise as to why Polar Lights should issue this kit (as surely it would become an all-time best seller). Little did I know that Lisa decided to surprise me, and make the thing into a "real" model kit. The "kit" was presented to me (and to a lot of other people) at Wonderfest 2000. The build-up itself was done by Hooty. That was the highlight for me. As good as it gets.
_







Just so as we are perfectly clear, the Yama's Hawg box was in the PL BB member's goody bag at Wonderfest 2000. The box was shrink wrapped and contained assorted parts and sprues from other PL kits just so as it would rattle when shook (like a real model kit). The scratchbuilt version shown here was built by Hooty._
*Yamahog: *BTW--Does anyone happen to remember if one of the Yama's Hawg kits contained either a complete "Black Beauty" kit? I can't remember, but I believe there was a complete kit in one of the boxes.
*Da Queen: *Yes, my dear Yama...one of the Yama's Hawg contains a full Black Beauty. I have no idea which one.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Batman,

I really, really, really don't mind you copying stuff from the Polarpaedia into a post but I would have really liked it if you'd said something like "According to the Polarpaedia . . . "

Thanks,

Jim
(compiler of the Polarpaedia)


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

*According to the Polarpaedia:*

*Da Queen: *Yes, my dear Yama...one of the Yama's Hawg contains a full Black Beauty. I have no idea which one.

- GJS


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Now that's gotta be pretty cool to have! Can you show us a better pic of it?


Happy to oblige! 
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/model stuff/Yamas_Hawg.jpg



Duck Fink said:


> Yeah, man I would not mind seeing a better pic of that too. I wish that cat (Yama Hawg) was still here. He was a hoot! The news bulletins.... it makes me smile just thinking about the stuff that guy posted. Cool model bench by the way, POS2


Yea, I miss him too. But life does get in the way & I know he's having fun. And thanks for the bench compliment! :thumbsup:


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

The Batman said:


> *According to the Polarpaedia:*
> 
> *Da Queen: *Yes, my dear Yama...one of the Yama's Hawg contains a full Black Beauty. I have no idea which one.


A gracious thank you . . . and I'll even forgive you for the camel pic over on the Barry Yoner Day thread! 

Jim


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> And sprue is all that it is! My Mum, 'Da Queen, said that is what they stuffed the boxes with.



Hey.
Next time you chat with you dear mother.
See if she can answer the question we are tossing around in the guillotine numbers thread.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Arronax said:


> A gracious thank you . . . and I'll even forgive you for the camel pic over on the Barry Yoner Day thread!
> 
> Jim


Sure thing. I should have thought to do it in the first place but, I probably got distracted.
BTW, I heard that you WON, Jim! Where's the trophy?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

TAY666 said:


> Hey. Next time you chat with you dear mother.
> See if she can answer the question we are tossing around in the guillotine numbers thread.


What's the question? I don't see the thread.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> What's the question? I don't see the thread.


it is the thread titled..... G-O-Teen numbers so far
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=4169
the question is buried in the last dozen or so entries. How many of the Bulletin Board Polar Lights Guillotine kits (with the little round sticker at the top of the box) were signed by Tom Lowe but NOT numbered? Not all of them came with a certificate evidently. There is (or was) one up for auction at evilbay without a certificate.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

E-mail sent. I'll let you know.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Thanks POS2


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Okay everyone, I got a response back from Mum!

_"The 125 signed ones were the first run/ shipment and were set aside for the BB guys to have first shot at. Those all had certificates and the seals were ordered by me so I know that was the amount of the kits. Anything beyond that number or not bearing the seal and cert, were not from that original run. I had a couple of them without certs, but gave them away at some point in time. Hope that helps and please give the guys my love and Hugs!!!"_

To me, "a couple" means about 5 kits in Mum-speak, probably the few that were probably test kits to make sure the Hawg labels fit & things like that. So I think we can safely assume that there's about 130 total.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Okay everyone, I got a response back from Mum!
> 
> _"The 125 signed ones were the first run/ shipment and were set aside for the BB guys to have first shot at. Those all had certificates and the seals were ordered by me so I know that was the amount of the kits. Anything beyond that number or not bearing the seal and cert, were not from that original run. I had a couple of them without certs, but gave them away at some point in time. Hope that helps and please give the guys my love and Hugs!!!"_
> 
> To me, "a couple" means about 5 kits in Mum-speak, probably the few that were probably test kits to make sure the Hawg labels fit & things like that. So I think we can safely assume that there's about 130 total.


Thanks POS2! I have a feeling you got your words scrambled a little...instead of "Hawg labels", you meant "Guillotine labels" right? We were asking about the Guillotine kits.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm happy to say that my signed Guillotine kit still has its certificate! In fact, just made sure that the kit and certificate were still together and they are! :thumbsup:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Duck Fink said:


> Thanks POS2! I have a feeling you got your words scrambled a little...instead of "Hawg labels", you meant "Guillotine labels" right? We were asking about the Guillotine kits.


Yep, got confused. My bad. And in my feeble defense, this _*is*_ in the "Yama's Hawg" thread! :drunk: :freak:  :thumbsup:


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

$67 on eBay? As far as I'm concerned, they're worth a heckuva lot more.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

As Chris W. said at the beginning of this thread....it's priceless man, priceless! I got it in the mail today. And good to see it's creator resurface:thumbsup:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

*Yama!!!!*

Dude!! _So good_ to see you again!!!

 :thumbsup: :woohoo:


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Hey Anj,

Backatya. And send your mum an X & O for me.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Now you may think that having the Yama's Hawg is a rare thing to possess, but how about the origonal artwork they used for the cover.... _drawn by 'Da Hawg himself!!_ I have it hanging on my model room wall above my bench!


Anj, 

After all this time, you still have the "instrux?" lol


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Duck Fink said:


> As Chris W. said at the beginning of this thread....it's priceless man, priceless! I got it in the mail today. And good to see it's creator resurface:thumbsup:


Thanks, DF. I hope you enjoy the kit. I know Chris White, Dave Deal and Tom Daniel are used to it, but to see one's artwork bought & sold on the internet is a kinduva surreal experience. If you decide to assemble it, let us know how it goes. And take pictures of your progress.

--Hawg


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Here's my build-up, with the optional "Super Hawg" accessory kit:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I'm afraid there ain't nothin' in my box but sprue. You have one of the official kits! But none-the-less, I have a cool box that goes along with all of my other cool boxes with an oval logo. Congrats...you are right up there with Dave Deal, Chris White and Tom Daniel! Thanks for the pic. I know there are a couple in the PolarPaedia but I get lazy searching sometimes.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

yamahog said:


> Hey Anj, Backatya. And send your mum an X & O for me.


Will do! I just shot off an e-mail to her a couple minutes ago. Looks like I'll have to send another! She's getting ready to go off on a whirl wind tour of Europe for all of her studying-doctorate-smarty pants stuff. Four countries, IIRC. :freak:



> After all this time, you still have the "instrux?" lol


"All this time"?!?! Dude, when I glance up at that laminated rarity of the modeling world, I get goose bumps & inspiration all at the same time! Still feels like only yesterday when Mum handed that to me. Kinda felt like when Indy was grabbing the gold statue in _Raiders_!


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> "All this time"?!?! Dude, when I glance up at that laminated rarity of the modeling world, I get goose bumps & inspiration all at the same time!


Since there's only one, I suppose it _is_ the rarest of all Polar Lights antiquities.

Y/H


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

yamahog said:


> Since there's only one, I suppose it _is_ the rarest of all Polar Lights antiquities.
> 
> Y/H


 
Well, there's only one Dave Metzner!


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Uh oh. Now you went and did it.

DAVE! I _swear_ I never called you an "antiquity!" That was CDub!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

uh oh. I'm outta here! :freak:

<goes to hide behind the old Monkey Bars>


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Duck Fink said:


> My sincerest apologies to the gentelman I sniped but I had to have this particular box of sprues. Roy Kirchoff.....I owe you a beer! Some might say I have a sprue lose but this will sit well in my almost complete collection of Polar Lights kits.


DF, you can pay up at WF. :hat:

RK


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> DF, you can pay up at WF. :hat:
> 
> RK


Can't make it this year again but keep your party hat on. There is always next year...adn I DO owe you one!


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

I'm a little late to this party, but it's sure cool to hear from Yama again.

BTW, I still have my Gee-O-Teen and certificate proudly ...um... displayed ...um... on top of a stack of other ...um... stuff I'm proud of....


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Ensign Eddie said:


> I'm a little late to this party, but it's sure cool to hear from Yama again.
> 
> BTW, I still have my Gee-O-Teen and certificate proudly ...um... displayed ...um... on top of a stack of other ...um... stuff I'm proud of....


 
That's funny!


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

:lol: It still tickles me to see the pictures of the build up. I had a blast doing it, and being in on the presentation to Yama. Those were the the good old days.:wave:

Hooty


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I think I can top everyone on this. Not only do I have a sealed Yama's Hawg, but I also have a genuine autographed Yamahog head shot in my collection. It's hanging in a shrine with three votive candles which remain lit 24-7 in our basement crypt. I keep it next to Da Queen's original Wolfman buildup (complete with trowel marks on the back of the neck) and my autographed Chris White prints and let's not forget the Polar Lights Christmas cards from the early years. Ah, the memories of the old days.I think I even still have a copy of Jerry's vacation planner somewhere down there. :dude: Hey Hooty. You need to pick a new forum name for me. The wife's expecting again. This makes 5 kids since you dubed me Big Daddy Dave for a grand total of 6. Something's gotta give...


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> I think I can top everyone on this. Not only do I have a sealed Yama's Hawg, but I also have a genuine autographed Yamahog head shot in my collection.


A head shot? _Just_ a head shot? Granted it is from the fabled & golden era of 'Da Hawg's acting career. A rare & elite time in the annuals of Hollywood, but do you have art?!?! _Take *this*_, heathen!!! *HA!!*
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5/Prince_of_Styrene_II/model stuff/Yamas_Hawg.jpg



> It's hanging in a shrine with three votive candles which remain lit 24-7 in our basement crypt.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I love the image of the votive candles!! :thumbsup: And I have _so_ got to come by & see the madness of your basement crypt! 



> I keep it next to Da Queen's original Wolfman buildup (complete with trowel marks on the back of the neck)


Oooo.... a good one to have! After she corrected the hands, right? But what about the infamous "Lisa Chased by Creech" prototype?
http://www.tylisaari.com/polar/CreechKit1.jpg
Guess where that resides??? 



> Hey Hooty. You need to pick a new forum name for me. The wife's expecting again. This makes 5 kids since you dubed me Big Daddy Dave for a grand total of 6. Something's gotta give...


Good grief!!! :freak: You have your own clone army!! I just think we need to get you a shirt with the Superman logo on it!!


----------

